# RecipeDB - Golden Rye APA



## chappo1970 (14/9/09)

Golden Rye APA  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Single infusion medium body, needs it to carry the hops, Mash in @ 66C for 80mins. Allow 90mins boil for this one.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.2 kg BB Pale Malt    1 kg TF Pale Rye Malt    1 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.15 kg Weyermann Carared    0.1 kg Weyermann Munich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 90mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    20 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 45mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 55.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## chappo1970 (14/9/09)

Photo of the result of this one




Also the 0mins is a dry hopping after primary.

Loved this one just everything found it's place with it especially the rye.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Maple (14/9/09)

Awhh, when the pupil becomes the teacher, the world is in safe hands.

Ok. Gonna lay off the beery posts, but recipe is 'golden'. Perhaps not for the faint of heart or those afraid to venture into hop forwardness! 

VIVA LA Rye-volution!


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/09)

Maple said:


> Awhh, when the pupil becomes the teacher, the world is in safe hands.
> Ok. Gonna lay off the beery posts, but recipe is 'golden'. Perhaps not for the faint of heart or those afraid to venture into hop forwardness!
> VIVA LA Rye-volution!



Maple, does it not feel good to be proud teachers of this puuuurrrdy looking ale.

Beers!


----------



## chappo1970 (14/9/09)

Couldn't have done it without you boys and your knowledge! :icon_cheers: 

Gotta say it' one of my best beers to date bar none. Brewing this one again on Sunday apparently I have holes in two kegs?


----------



## Maple (14/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Maple, does it not feel good to be proud teachers of this puuuurrrdy looking ale.
> 
> Beers!


All warm and fuzzy. Maybe a few too many pints tonight. 'hick.


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/09)

Maple said:


> All warm and fuzzy. Maybe a few too many pints tonight. 'hick.



Ditto!


----------



## dj1984 (15/9/09)

A bit puzzled is this a Rye IPA or a Rye APA bitterness seems too be IPA but has the Alc % of an APA??


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

dj1984 said:


> A bit puzzled is this a Rye IPA or a Rye APA bitterness seems too be IPA but has the Alc % of an APA??




Exactly DJ. Funny enough comments ranged from nice APA ,to nice IPA, so I guess your assumptions are completely correct. However my original intention was for an APA and not an APA/IPA whotsit. Sits somewhere between the two but works wonderfully IMO. 

The rye and malt backbone supports the hopping and bitterness while the body with the rye slickness support the ABV well, giving it a perceived smoothness even when quite green. Also the FWH gives a more smoother lingering bittering than just a 60min addition IMO. The rye gives the mouth feel a soapy slickness and a perceived bigger body but I reckon that also helps the hops shine IMO. 

I don't think this beer is for everyone but those that did get to try it were suitably impressed. If you wanted a more sessionable beer then I would wind back the hopping and the SG. For me I enjoy this kind of beer and found it quite sessionable but my palate enjoys hoppy balanced beers. Also the colour was a lot more orange/coppery as seen in the photo.


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/09)

now i was going to vienna or a rye beer this weekend but im thinking i should brew this instead. ive got everything in stock except carared. caraaroma is the clost ive got which will be too dark.... hmmm decisions

edit:
chap: so your 90min addition was fwh?


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> now i was going to vienna or a rye beer this weekend but im thinking i should brew this instead. ive got everything in stock except carared. caraaroma is the clost ive got which will be too dark.... hmmm decisions
> 
> edit:
> chap: so your 90min addition was fwh?




Sure was CM2! Just threw them in with the 1st runnings. You could drop the carared and sub for caraaroma probably only 70-80grs or less would do the trick. If you do end up brewing this let me know as I would love to hear your feedback CM2.


----------



## Effect (15/9/09)

I have always been intrigued with using rye...

Don't know if I will do this exact recipe, but it has motivated me to do a rye apa!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/09)

bloody hell didnt even register that the carared was only 150g. too easy.

also to confirm....are you starting your boil on the first runnings, or just letting it sit there whilst you sparge?

looks like im brewing this. all the rye beers of Maple's Ive tried i love, hence i bought a bag of rye at the last bulk buy. will definitel;y let you know how it comes out


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

Phillip said:


> I have always been intrigued with using rye...
> 
> Don't know if I will do this exact recipe, but it has motivated me to do a rye apa!
> 
> ...



Do it Phillip! You won't regret it I can 100% promise you. It does become an addictive grain like when you first discover what dry hopping does to a beer. Like using rice or maize in a lager or CAP? Once done it you'll never go back.



citymorgue2 said:


> bloody hell didnt even register that the carared was only 150g. too easy.
> 
> also to confirm....are you starting your boil on the first runnings, or just letting it sit there whilst you sparge?
> 
> looks like im brewing this. all the rye beers of Maple's Ive tried i love, hence i bought a bag of rye at the last bulk buy. will definitel;y let you know how it comes out



CM2 I don't start the boil after the first runnings, I do have the burner on low, but more slowy bringing it up as I sparge. Once the sparge is done the rambo goes full throttle to I get up to the boil. I also throw the hops in the bare pot and let the wort run over the hops when I mash out. :icon_drool2: 

Maple tells me he is giving Rook-ster a bottle of his finest rye infused beer to bring up with him for the Qld case swap, so I am waiting with baited breath to try one of his as I really haven't come across many other rye-affectionados up here in Qld (Kram excepted).

*Viva La Rye-volution!*


----------



## Katherine (15/9/09)

Im going to do this one... change the hops around abit. Maybe Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade Im thinking.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

Katie said:


> Im going to do this one... change the hops around abit. Maybe Simcoe, Amarillo and Cascade Im thinking.




Nice Katie! All three are great mates! :icon_drool2: Should be a wonderful beer.


----------



## reviled (15/9/09)

:icon_drool2: Yum! Might have to brew this myself mate! 

How many IBU's did you get from the Cascade? As ill probably sub it for something else...


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

reviled said:


> :icon_drool2: Yum! Might have to brew this myself mate!
> 
> How many IBU's did you get from the Cascade? As ill probably sub it for something else...




30-35 IBU's IIRC? Will have to check beerysmith when I get home RevKnut. Sorry mate!


----------



## reviled (15/9/09)

All good mate... :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (16/9/09)

thinking i might not get time to do the brew this weekend in 1 session. was thinking about mashing and getting my wort ready for boil, but leaving it overnight until the next day when i have time to finish.

now here's the interesting part. for comparison purposes maybe i stil FWH (ie chuck in the hops and leave them overnight in the unboiled wort). then proceed as usual the next day. now obviously this will impart more bitterness but as to how much will be interesting. 

yes its similar to no chill, except that its a much lower temp. thoughts?


----------



## Maple (16/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> thinking i might not get time to do the brew this weekend in 1 session. was thinking about mashing and getting my wort ready for boil, but leaving it overnight until the next day when i have time to finish.
> 
> now here's the interesting part. for comparison purposes maybe i stil FWH (ie chuck in the hops and leave them overnight in the unboiled wort). then proceed as usual the next day. now obviously this will impart more bitterness but as to how much will be interesting.
> 
> yes its similar to no chill, except that its a much lower temp. thoughts?


Not a good idea mate. If your strapped for time, just get it to a boil for a few minutes to stop all the bugs/enzymes from doing their thing, seal it up, and continue the next day. I have done it this way, but definately get it to a boil before you leave it overnight..

unless of course you are looking to do a berlinner rye-ce, which would be pretty cool too...in fact...off to the ideas board with this one....cheers.


----------



## reviled (16/9/09)

Yeh im with Maple on that, I wouldnt want to leave unboiled wort full of lacto and other festy stuff overnight... Who knows what could happen to the wort...


----------



## brettprevans (16/9/09)

hmmm yeah fair enough. too much nasty stuff on mash grains. i was still in the partials/extract mindset using mainly specialty grains.

doesnt matter. either way this is being brewed this weekend.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Have to agree with RevKnut and Maples there but I have done what you are proposing only because I was doing a midnight brewing session and ran out of gas and was a little to p1ssy to get behind the wheel to go to the servo and do a swap and go. Gas ran out just before it got it to the boil, it was sitting at 80C IIRC, so I just whacked the lid on and gladwraped the lid to the boiler to stop the nasties getting in. Next morning bright and early got the gas refill and kept going. All ended up good except the bittering was heavier than anticipated because I FWH'ed it.


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/09)

being brewed tomorrow night. just need to decide whether i half it to make a single batch or go the double batch...... decisions decisions


----------



## Maple (24/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> being brewed tomorrow night. just need to decide whether i half it to make a single batch or go the double batch...... decisions decisions


'scuse me? half it? c'mon, serious? you're putting the time in to do one...


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/09)

Maple said:


> 'scuse me? half it? c'mon, serious? you're putting the time in to do one...


yeah but i do only have 10 kegs! i think i need a few more. in all seriousness i dont have kegs spare atm. i assuming i can finish off 1 of the kegs before the rye apa is finished, but im not sure ive got another keg almost finished.

yeah i know the responses will be "drink more".


----------



## Fents (24/9/09)

send a keg my way, im just about all out of cream ale


----------



## reviled (24/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah but i do only have 10 kegs! i think i need a few more. in all seriousness i dont have kegs spare atm. i assuming i can finish off 1 of the kegs before the rye apa is finished, but im not sure ive got another keg almost finished.
> 
> yeah i know the responses will be "drink more".



4 days to ferment, 10 days dry hopping, thats 2 weeks

Plenty of time to finish a keg :chug:


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/09)

ok, woops on my behalf.....i thought the recipe was a double batch (ie 40L) not 23L. I wouldnt consider doing half a 23L batch. my decision was whether to brew 40 or 20L (ie double or single). hence my issue with not enough kegs for a double.

edit: so chap chap...how good is this brew. if i brew a single will i regret it (ie be cursing myself when the keg runs dry).


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

CM2 I'll send Dad, FIL and 2 mates down to ya for a week... should solve the keg problem :lol: .

Brewed this Sunday! Love this beer can't wait, 6 days to go till I'm restocked, but who's counting? h34r:

edit: @CM2 in short YES YOU WILL! I did and haven't stopped crying about it...


----------



## brettprevans (25/9/09)

decided on a double batch.
cracked grains, measured hops and filled HLT last night.
will get the missus to turn on the HLT at 2pm. should get home at 5 today (leaving early for once), mash in at 5:30, 60 mash, 90 min boil, another 45min misc (read problem shooot), 25min chill, 45min clean up. i'll be done by 10pm.


----------



## brettprevans (25/9/09)

doesnt look like im getting my order of carared or whirfloc today :angry: package is apparently still in transit.

hmmmm carared might have to be subbed for carraroma and have cloudy beer


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> doesnt look like im getting my order of carared or whirfloc today :angry: package is apparently still in transit.
> 
> hmmmm carared might have to be subbed for carraroma and have cloudy beer




cararoma :icon_drool2: will be devine in this beer CM2! Will be even more coppery. Damn shame about the whirfloc delivery though  .


----------



## brettprevans (25/9/09)

no worries chap, ill send you a bottle for comparison. my order was all grain and hops and whirfloc. oh well.

also thinking i might split the batch for fermentation. 1 with US05 and 1 with Cali Common. Will see how i feel tonight.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no worries chap, ill send you a bottle for comparison. my order was all grain and hops and whirfloc. oh well.
> 
> also thinking i might split the batch for fermentation. 1 with US05 and 1 with Cali Common. Will see how i feel tonight.




Cali common will be best mates with this beer... in fact that's what I going to do for the case swap brew. Cheers for the idea CM2! :icon_cheers: .

Well to be fair lets do a swapsie and i will send you one of mine for a proper comparison.

Chap Chap


----------



## reviled (25/9/09)

Ive allways wondered what a hoppy/dry hopped beer would be like with a lager yeast, given that you need to lager it for a certain length of time where as most of my apa/ipas have been at their peak 3-4 weeks after it was brewed, where as with a lager yeast youd be lucky to have it in the keg by that time??

Seems like it might be a waste of that precious hop aroma :icon_drool2: When US-05 at 16*c will be pretty clean and alot quicker...


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

reviled said:


> Ive allways wondered what a hoppy/dry hopped beer would be like with a lager yeast, given that you need to lager it for a certain length of time where as most of my apa/ipas have been at their peak 3-4 weeks after it was brewed, where as with a lager yeast youd be lucky to have it in the keg by that time??
> 
> Seems like it might be a waste of that precious hop aroma :icon_drool2: When US-05 at 16*c will be pretty clean and alot quicker...




True RevKnut but ponder this for a minute? Does a lager yeast strip as much hop aroma and flavour compared to the likes of US-05? My guess is no. The lagers that I have brewed have been subtle in hops and usually low AA% hops. Lagers also tend to not knock around your malt profile as much either hence why they are more difficult to formulate and brew one well. So I do believe it would be a worth while exercise? Thoughts?


----------



## reviled (25/9/09)

Interesting...

Im not sure if id say US-05 strips more flavour and aroma than a lager yeast, as I can get some really clean ferments with s-05... I do agree that most lagers make the malt stand out more, but not sure if this is simply because of the majority of lager recipes are more malt balanced??

:blink: The plot thickens...

I definately think it will be a good experiance, to be honest im not sure what to expect and am definately keen to hear how it goes :icon_cheers: 


I just noticed this : AIPA lager with W2112, in CM2's sig, but it looks like its still fermenting... Hows she smelling out of the fermenter CM2??


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

reviled said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Im not sure if id say US-05 strips more flavour and aroma than a lager yeast, as I can get some really clean ferments with s-05... I do agree that most lagers make the malt stand out more, but not sure if this is simply because of the majority of lager recipes are more malt balanced??
> 
> ...



I might play with this a little do a double smash on say galaxy and brew one on say swiss and the other half on US05 see what happens? Both yeasts are clean brewing.


----------



## reviled (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I might play with this a little do a double smash on say galaxy and brew one on say swiss and the other half on US05 see what happens? Both yeasts are clean brewing.



Make sure you late and dry hop the shit out of it  

:icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

reviled said:


> Make sure you late and dry hop the shit out of it
> 
> :icon_drool2:




Hophead


----------



## Maple (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Hophead


you say that like it's a bad thing. 

Ripper .rec chap chap


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Maple said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> Ripper .rec chap chap




Cheers Maple wouldn't be what it is without your help and the Rye-volution!


----------



## brettprevans (26/9/09)

i wouldnt dry hop a lager until lagering is complete. ie do it at the end of 4 weeks or dry hop in keg. that way you dont loose any dry hop goodness.

well i didnt get this brewed. got home and the HLT was still cold. took a few hours with a mate of mine whose an elec engineer to figure out the problem. the sparky fked up again!!! power to the controller but no power to the element and he had also wierdly wired the element.. also felt the gentle kiss of 240v mains at one stage (my fingers still arnt right). cant say i reccomend it.....

anyway, quick trip down to the elect wholesale warehouse fo some electical wiring and i should hopefully be back in business tonight...hopefully,


----------



## brettprevans (3/10/09)

Well element is fixed. Water heated 14C to 80c in 52min! So mashed in. Few distractions so it got a 90min mash. Now getting ready for boil and have hit my pre-boil sg on the head so I'm wrapped. Lovely golden colour. Will start boil as soon as I get the kids in bed


----------



## brettprevans (3/10/09)

hit 1050. not nbad considering expected is 1053 give or take. wrapped. only problem is hit 35L instead of 38L or so. but all good. loving it.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/10/09)

Woot! CM2 you devil you! :beerbang: 

Glad to see it went well. Did you detect that note of spice when it was on the rolling boil?


----------



## lefty2446 (4/10/09)

I brewed a version of this recipe yesterday. Ended up with a very slow sparge so I ended up 7 points lower than my expected OG. Ended up being 1037. Modified the recipe to deal with what I had on hand :icon_drunk: 

*Type*_*:*_ All Grain

*Date*_*:*_ 3/10/2009 *Batch Size:* 37.85 L

*Brewer:* Adrian Levi *Boil Size*_*:*_ 45.91 L *Asst Brewer:* *Boil Time:* 60 min *Equipment:* Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) *Taste Rating(out of 50):* 35.0 *Brewhouse Efficiency:* 75.00 *Taste Notes:* *Ingredients*​ Amount Item Type % or IBU ​6.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 78.95 %
1.00 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 13.16 %
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 6.58 %
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 1.32 %

30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.4 IBU
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 12.5 IBU
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (30 min) Hops 9.4 IBU
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale ​ *Beer Profile*​ *Est Original Gravity:* 1.044 SG

*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.010 SG _*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.011 SG *Measured Final Gravity:* 1.005 SG *Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 4.33 % _*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 0.65 % _*Bitterness:*_ 46.2 IBU *Calories*_*:*_ 90 cal/l _*Est Color:*_ 11.6 EBC *Color:*


----------



## chappo1970 (4/10/09)

Woot Lefty! I'm more excited your back brewing mate! Must have been cleaning like Sadie getting all your gear back together? 7 gravs is nothing mate.

I'll have to drop around and sample the results :icon_drunk:


----------



## lefty2446 (4/10/09)

Should be OK by BABB's, I'll bring some along - for the first time in ages!  

Going to dreamworld today and actually caught myself thinking - "I wonder if I have time to do a quick batch before we go" Then thought no - I'll get shot.

Lefty


----------



## chappo1970 (4/10/09)

lefty2446 said:


> Going to dreamworld today and actually caught myself thinking - "I wonder if I have time to do a quick batch before we go" Then thought no - I'll get shot.
> 
> Lefty



ROFL! I do that and then usually do. Gets me waaay to much trouble LOL! :icon_drunk:


----------



## brettprevans (4/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Woot! CM2 you devil you! :beerbang:
> 
> Glad to see it went well. Did you detect that note of spice when it was on the rolling boil?


All I detected was hops hops hops. The wort tasted great though. I'm still getting over a cold so smell isn't up to scratch. 
Can't tell u how wrapped I am with the heating speed of the hlt. Makes brew day quicker. I also went with caraaroma instead of carared. So it's a lovely dark gold


----------



## chappo1970 (4/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> All I detected was hops hops hops. The wort tasted great though. I'm still getting over a cold so smell isn't up to scratch.
> Can't tell u how wrapped I am with the heating speed of the hlt. Makes brew day quicker. I also went with caraaroma instead of carared. So it's a lovely dark gold



:icon_drool2: Sound just Ryely Wicked!


----------



## brettprevans (9/11/09)

And the taste test....
*using the voice of the gigolo duece bigilo* 
is spicy!!!. Full of body and hoppy goodness. Will have to send u a bottle chaps


----------



## brettprevans (9/11/09)

Spicyness passes and dry hop meganess takes over. Massive hop resin centennial rocks


----------



## chappo1970 (10/11/09)

So glad you liked it CM2. Certainly a house favourite here at Chappo Manor.


----------

